# Lovejoy coupling's



## carambo46 (Oct 12, 2010)

I would like to know how well Lovejoy motor to transmission couplings hold up? They are definitely a diy coupling. A 9in motor to manual trany.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

For the most part. Don't bother. Some have had limited success and fewer yet total success. Get a proper adaptor for your motor. Be sure it's well balanced too.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

I used one. Nothing but trouble. Ended up changing to a solid coupling. One year on no problems.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I gotta agree with Pete here. According to the specs a larger CJ series LoveJoy coupler should work fine. In the real world of on-road EV conversions I haven't seen any long term success with this approach. It's one of those things that makes me scratch my head and feel a bit disappointed. After all, it has potential as an easy DIY method.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I've seen them in industrial applications running off and on 24 hours last a good while. However if you're thinking of using one to allow imprecise alignment it won't work. If off maybe a degree or two it may last a while but I've seen them fail in one day due to misalignment you could see with the naked eye.


----------



## carambo46 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the input. wonder how a universal would work. never heard of anyone using them, a heavy duty racing one i would think would be good. they can be bought like the lovejoy in half's to go to different types of shafts.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Universal joints will cope; I am using a 7 tonne Isuzu uni at the rear of my motor and have a shortened rear shaft with a car uni to the diff. This is a Toyota Dyna 2.5 T all up. As per the lovejoy, alignment and balance for the tailshaft is still critical.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

Iv use a love joy on my neon, for almost a year now, in the beginning, I thought it would not work, but once I got it aligned properly, I have not had any trouble since, I drive my neon every day about 35 miles round trip to work, since last febuary and still going strong. it is now running at 96 volts and is able to get on the highway. that has been my new route since going up to 96v 5 months ago. I have now started on a truck conversion and will use a love joy for that as well. just my .02


----------



## sukusia (Mar 25, 2011)

billhac said:


> Iv use a love joy on my neon, for almost a year now, in the beginning, I thought it would not work, but once I got it aligned properly, I have not had any trouble since, I drive my neon every day about 35 miles round trip to work, since last febuary and still going strong. it is now running at 96 volts and is able to get on the highway. that has been my new route since going up to 96v 5 months ago. I have now started on a truck conversion and will use a love joy for that as well. just my .02


Where did you buy yours at? Maybe its made better than others. I'd be so happy to know 

Thanks


----------



## drdonh (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, I've put on almost 6000 miles on my aluminum lovejoy coupling, with only one issue where the coupling got loose, moved and jammed itself in the motor faceplate. A problem easily rectified with a design modification to keep the coupler in place even if it gets loose. Note that the car was going about 10 mph when that happened, with a quick stop and some screeching of tires. Yet the coupler showed no deformation despite having all that stress on it.

I have a picture of the jammed coupler on my blog.

Don

ev-a40.blogspot.com


----------

